# how to keep floating plants behind HOB filter



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Help! I have an aqua clear filter HOB, on one of my tanks. Floating frog bit always gets trapped/stuck under the lip where the water flows out. Does anyone have a trick they are using to keep this from happening. Driving me crazy, as the plant gets no light when it's stuck there.

Gwen


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well you could use a 20oz plastic bottle and make a baffle out of it. This will go around the filter and the lip you are talking about plus helps controls the flow from the filter. That should help with the Frog bit not getting stuck under the lip as it won't be able to get to it.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I actually have that baffle on my aquaclear and am still having trouble with my water sprite and duckweed getting stuck in/around it. I'm really curious to see other's ideas, too.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> I actually have that baffle on my aquaclear and am still having trouble with my water sprite and duckweed getting stuck in/around it. I'm really curious to see other's ideas, too.


Well hmmm not sure then. The only other then I could think of is getting some suction cups and hooks then tieing some fishing line to each suction cup and making a barrier around the filter with the fishing line. Unless you push the water sprite or duckweed under the line it shouldn't (in theory LoL) go under or around the line (duckweed might be a different story. That stuff seems to get everywhere with no effort!). LoL Just brain storming there not sure if it would actually work or not :-?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Boredomb said:


> Well hmmm not sure then. The only other then I could think of is getting some suction cups and hooks then tieing some fishing line to each suction cup and making a barrier around the filter with the fishing line. Unless you push the water sprite or duckweed under the line it shouldn't (in theory LoL) go under or around the line (duckweed might be a different story. That stuff seems to get everywhere with no effort!). LoL Just brain storming there not sure if it would actually work or not :-?



Well, thanks for helping. I did try seeing if something (filter mesh and a water bottle) would fit, but it didn't work. I'm liking the suction cup idea, because I have some of those. Hummm. When you say take a plastic bottle and make a baffle, are you talking about cutting a piece that could be put behind the lip? I'll have to try some of these. It doesn't matter if the water line is high or low, the plants seems to gather back there. 

Gwen


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I mean taking the bottle cutting the neck and bottom off to the width of the filter. Next cut the section of the bottle you have left down on side lenghtwise. Now take that and put it over the filter (hope that makes sense) . I know there is a thread here about this kind of baffle. LoL have no clue what the name of it is but it has pics that show what I am talking about.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Boredomb said:


> I mean taking the bottle cutting the neck and bottom off to the width of the filter. Next cut the section of the bottle you have left down on side lenghtwise. Now take that and put it over the filter (hope that makes sense) . I know there is a thread here about this kind of baffle. LoL have no clue what the name of it is but it has pics that show what I am talking about.



That makes sense. Thanks so much. My crazy German Rams have laid eggs again, so I'll wait till I do a water change, to keep down the stress. 

Gwen


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Your welcome Gwen. Through not sure if it will help since Izzy has problems with it and her floating plants but the bright side is it won't cost anymore then a drink that you might already have in the house anyways. LoL


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Boredomb said:


> Your welcome Gwen. Through not sure if it will help since Izzy has problems with it and her floating plants but the bright side is it won't cost anymore then a drink that you might already have in the house anyways. LoL



I'll keep you posted. I was just tying a thick type fishing line (laying around the house) around some suction cups. The string going in different directions, with 3 suction cups stuck under the filter lip, may work:lol: Will see!

Thanks again. If not, I'll try the plastic bottle idea. I guess I could use aquarium glue and stick something on each side of the filter lip, to keep plants from going under there - but I don't feel like having my filter out for 24 hours as it dries. 

Gwen


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

how about some thick pieces of aquarium foam like the ones in your filter, and wedge them between the back of lip and glass?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Hanky said:


> how about some thick pieces of aquarium foam like the ones in your filter, and wedge them between the back of lip and glass?



That's a great idea! I just have to go buy more of that, because I don't have any 

Gwen


----------

